# Is this a bad technique? Video



## secureland (May 16, 2008)

I was just checking some falling videos. Is this a common technique for snagged/hung-up trees? I personally would not do this. What's the verdict?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG6VERgWDfg&feature=related


----------



## ShoerFast (May 16, 2008)




----------



## ShoerFast (May 16, 2008)

Never anything that big,,, or that hallow, that was a widow-maker.


----------



## secureland (May 16, 2008)

I've never cut anything that large, but I don't even think about cutting the "leaned on" tree when there is a hangup. I just thought there might be some exception here.

Bill


----------



## forestryworks (May 16, 2008)

on a helicopter logging site that's usually your only way to get it down... or any place without access to any heavy machinery to pull it down


----------



## 2dogs (May 16, 2008)

This video has been posted several times here. No it is not a good method but it may be the only method that can be used. Ya better be nimble and able to to run like hell.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 17, 2008)

2dogs said:


> This video has been posted several times here. No it is not a good method but it may be the only method that can be used. Ya better be nimble and able to to run like hell.



Just give this a think,,,,

You have the snow stomped down in your retreat path, you cut it on the far side, middle, and you have a few strands you know you can reach with the tip of the bar. 

You feel the tree pop, fibers broke, the truck moves, it's going. 

You turn to run, a froze in stick pokes up into your boot-laces stopping your leg dead in your tracks!

we all cut things we shouldn't have, I believe I would have cut that tree, if there was enough reason to cut it?


----------



## 2dogs (May 17, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Just give this a think,,,,
> 
> You have the snow stomped down in your retreat path, you cut it on the far side, middle, and you have a few strands you know you can reach with the tip of the bar.
> 
> ...



Dang cowboys! Were you agreeing with me or disagreeing with me?


----------



## ShoerFast (May 17, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Dang cowboys! Were you agreeing with me or disagreeing with me?



 Yup!


----------



## 2dogs (May 17, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Yup!



OK, thanks. That makes me feel better.


----------



## Gologit (May 17, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Dang cowboys! Were you agreeing with me or disagreeing with me?



ROFL...Both. I probably would have cut it. I probably wouldn't have bragged about it.


----------



## woodfarmer (May 17, 2008)

that has to be the stupidest g*d d**n thing i have every seen posted on AS, is his life worth a rotten tree:censored:


----------



## redprospector (May 17, 2008)

I do a lot of things that I probably shouldn't, but you don't see video's of me doing them on the internet. 
I've had to do that a few times, but I don't have to worry about trees that big since they put a 24" DBH cap on our forest. 

Andy


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 17, 2008)

The get ready to run technique lol

Check this one out lol anyone think it may be chain sharpening time!
I could have cut that twig down quicker with the 025

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MmEYaNwIFIQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MmEYaNwIFIQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Austin1 (May 17, 2008)

secureland said:


> I was just checking some falling videos. Is this a common technique for snagged/hung-up trees? I personally would not do this. What's the verdict?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG6VERgWDfg&feature=related


I do it all the time! but on a mini scale dead lodge poll pines in the 6'' range the hole tree might weigh 200lb and. I got three with one cut once. But I would never ever try what I saw on that vid! 
I only do it on the little trees I take one of my baby saw's and start cutting, they are so small and light you can actually push the tree by hand were you want it to go. You guy's are going to laugh at me for this but I have actually pushed down the trees with out using my saw. The soil is that thin and the dead trees only need a bit to get them going.These little dead lodge poll pines really are neet they start at about 6'' and go to 1'' dead standing fence posts that are about 30' tall is how I like to think of them, 0 branches to limb.


----------



## Austin1 (May 17, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> The get ready to run technique lol
> 
> Check this one out lol anyone think it may be chain sharpening time!
> I could have cut that twig down quicker with the 025
> ...


His chain was making so much dust he needed the mask


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (May 17, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> His chain was making so much dust he needed the mask



I think I could have cut that twig down with my pocket knife faster than his big blue.  

This one is the one that shook me up!!!

No...that's not me...I've never been that skinny.


----------



## RPM (May 17, 2008)

secureland said:


> I was just checking some falling videos. Is this a common technique for snagged/hung-up trees? I personally would not do this. What's the verdict?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG6VERgWDfg&feature=related



I've meet the guy who fell that tree....a professional, full time faller - very experienced and good at what he does. Thats wet belt cedar he's falling in the Revelstoke area - British Columbia. Its mostly pretty ugly stuff - shake / shingle wood at best - mostly hollow shells with maybe 6" - 12" of solid wood all the way around on trees anywhere from 2' to 8' in dia. Other than blowing that stuff up thats how you get them on the ground.

Its not reckless or someone show boating - just someone doing his job well. He and his crew will probably fall some helicopter wood for me this summer. I'll post some pics of that if / when that job happens.


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> The get ready to run technique lol
> 
> Check this one out lol anyone think it may be chain sharpening time!
> I could have cut that twig down quicker with the 025
> ...




typical "joe homeowner" without a clue. a shame really.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 18, 2008)

*works the best*

That is the best way to get a rotten leaner that size on the ground ....

An nimportant thing to remember is , when you pick up a power saw , you may get killed or crippled for life ..
I have at least 4 friends , guys I worked with burried in the Craig cemetery ... If you are going to fall timber in Alaska or BC and the Pac N.W. you better get to be good friends with this technique....If you watch the vid closely you will see that he cuts the strap from the inside out ....That is the best way to not throw your chain and not split the tree or pull a 6x6 out of the butt log .... 

When I was taught this trick I asked the faller breaking me in "What happens if you trip" He looked at me like he was going to cuff me and said [ you die ].. 

If yall never set chockers in Southeast you may have never had the slinger tell you ""RUNORDIE"
'


----------



## mile9socounty (May 19, 2008)

At work I have to cut out leaner's all the time. Just not to that scale. It is a pretty dangerous thing to do and, yes I will admit. I have got myself a few times. Its just a risk that I'm willing to take. Over half of the guys I work with wont cut a leaner more than 6" at the butt. Or what was left of it. But someone's got to do it. My uncle who was a timber feller for 20 some odd years taught me. As well he taught me what not to do. He barber chaired himself. Lost over 35% use of his total body. In my opinion. I personally would not have cut that tree. Its way out of my abilities. Good video to study and learn from though.


----------



## .aspx (May 28, 2008)

My favorite

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZQ1bedI5Wo&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZQ1bedI5Wo&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 28, 2008)

.aspx said:


> My favorite



Oh what a stupid tree! Doesn't even know it's supposed to fall towards the notch. That stupid thing is just following gravity!

Stupid tree! 


:monkey:


----------



## mile9socounty (May 28, 2008)

.aspx said:


> My favorite
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZQ1bedI5Wo&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZQ1bedI5Wo&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>




I like the high stumps. Reminds me of a guy I work with. Everything he cuts down. The stump is usually 2 to 3ft high.


----------



## awood503 (Jun 24, 2008)

oldirty said:


> typical "joe homeowner" without a clue. a shame really.



You got the right. He made himself look like a real donkey.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jun 25, 2008)

mile9socounty said:


> I like the high stumps. Reminds me of a guy I work with. Everything he cuts down. The stump is usually 2 to 3ft high.



surprised no one complains if i did that out here in the east i would get yelled at, after not too many trees your leaving a whole log in the woods.....too much waste, and then the skidders have a beast of a time getting to the trees.


----------



## Bushler (Jun 25, 2008)

I fall #### like that, but its usually doug fir, and usualy the heart wood is sound so I use a slightly different technique.

Since the doug fir is usualy sound w/sound roots the leaner tree can swing on a root. Therefore I always try to face the leaner just slightly quatered away from the second tree. That way when they go its more predictable where it will land.

I can see where the RC wouldn't do that though, no sound heart, and it must be exciting as hell having those things blow up around you.

I've never cut any big redwood either, bet they act a lot like RC.

RPM, what helicopter co. do you use? One of my friends flew for Erikson.


----------



## RPM (Jun 26, 2008)

_"RPM, what helicopter co. do you use? One of my friends flew for Erikson."_

Hey Bushler....we've been falling the block for the last couple of weeks and just started flying on Monday. Company is called East-West and their using a Bell 214B. This is interior wood - pretty good for around here - mostly cedar as thats where the money is right now. Block volume averaged around 600m3/ha - the skycrane would be a little overkill here. Looks like everything will go tree length to the landing except for some larger doug-fir.

Hope to have some pictures early next week.


----------



## joesawer (Jun 26, 2008)

Can any body explain this technique?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_8cDqngB74&amp;feature=related


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Jun 26, 2008)

All the weight was on the side of the direction it was suppose to fall in. The wide open back cut would be to be able to finish the cut because of a smaller bar?


----------



## RPM (Jun 26, 2008)

joesawer said:


> Can any body explain this technique?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_8cDqngB74&amp;feature=related



Its called an "accident waiting to happen"


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 26, 2008)

That there IS the perfect example for terrible technique. That man has no right to run a saw, further more to BUTCHER such a beaut!!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jun 26, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> The get ready to run technique lol
> 
> Check this one out lol anyone think it may be chain sharpening time!
> I could have cut that twig down quicker with the 025
> ...




:monkey: Does this guy even have a chain on that saw ?


----------



## JT78 (Jul 16, 2008)

Must been one of these new chains that THALL has discovered.


----------



## abohac (Jul 16, 2008)

secureland said:


> I was just checking some falling videos. Is this a common technique for snagged/hung-up trees? I personally would not do this. What's the verdict?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG6VERgWDfg&feature=related



I've done something almost as stupid but not with stuff that big. And I really don't like cutting split trees.


----------



## abohac (Jul 16, 2008)

joesawer said:


> Can any body explain this technique?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_8cDqngB74&amp;feature=related



I think he has a saw too small for the job. Looks like he got it down and stayed alive!


----------



## Highclimber OR (Jul 16, 2008)

Risky, but what the hell are you gonna do if you really want it down? Cedars are known for rot so that was kinda close. I have regrettably done this on a number of occasions and it is never fun and always dangerous. I did that with comparable trees only they were "Dougs". It was on the rim of a valley and boy did they go when I cut em enough. I should go back and talk with the neighbor, he got some ok pics I imagine as he had a big zoom lens. Everyone promises that they will send you pictures but rarely do they come through even if you offer to pay em for it.


----------

